# Thinking about leaving the cold north for... another cold north :)



## m.engdahl (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey guys

I am a 32 year old Swede thinking about moving to Canada with my wife and my dog. I am a bit unsure whether I can get a working visa, so I thought I should just ask here: I am an experienced welder and metal fabricator with some offshore experience. My wife is a very experienced cook (been head chef in a few really good places). I realize these professions are usually not in demand, but due to the amount of experience between us we are a pretty productive couple with solid references.
We are aiming for the Vancouver area, but any advice about Canada in general is greatly appreciated!
Cheers

Martin, Sweden


----------



## m.engdahl (Jul 26, 2008)

Shameless bump!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The Citizenship and Immigration Canada website Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada is your best source for information regarding how "in demand" your professions are - and you can fill out much of the preliminary paperwork online.

Vancouver hardly qualifies as another cold north. The climate there is actually quite mild, if perhaps a bit rainy. And, you're not far from some great skiing at Whistler Mountain. Have only been up there once, but really loved the area. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## m.engdahl (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the link!
Actually where I live in Sweden isnt too cold, its just not as warm as... well, the southern parts 
And Whistler... Ive been there once, and its the best skiing I have ever seen!
Cheers!

/Martin


----------



## tomás pavlovich (Feb 19, 2010)

*Vancouver is cold and damp*



m.engdahl said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I am a 32 year old Swede thinking about moving to Canada with my wife and my dog. I am a bit unsure whether I can get a working visa, so I thought I should just ask here: I am an experienced welder and metal fabricator with some offshore experience. My wife is a very experienced cook (been head chef in a few really good places). I realize these professions are usually not in demand, but due to the amount of experience between us we are a pretty productive couple with solid references.
> We are aiming for the Vancouver area, but any advice about Canada in general is greatly appreciated!
> ...


I lived in Seattle for 11 years. LOts of Swedes there and lots of overcast weather.
I am planning to move from the coast of Chile to the Spanish Canary Islands.
If you speak Mandarin it will help in Canada. I think that half the population ie Chinese.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Make sure you don't actually live in Vancouver itself as it is very expensive. All of Canada is multi cultural but most are Canadian first which makes life much nicer.
Best to visit first and explore jobs, housing etc and then apply for work from your home and see what replies you get. The Skilled Worker or Provincial Program are probably the two avenues you should explore on the official web site.
Do lots of research on areas through the web most cities, towns etc have their own web sites.
Good luck


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you speak Mandarin it will help in Canada. I think that half the population ie Chinese

This is a gross exaggeration. About 1 million out of 33 million. Most speak Cantonese, not Mandarin.


----------

